# RF Punch 150 red shroud on ebay



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Just posted my NIB Punch 150 shroud that i've had in storage forever...

Rockford Fosgate Punch 150 amp shroud - new in box! Red crinkle finish! | eBay

Yeah!!!


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Relisted:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

how big is this? shipping 25 bucks??


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah that may be high. Its the price that ebay put in when i originally listed it, i'll re-check and adjust if i can figure out what / why it did that


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Is this a 1st gen Punch 150 shroud or the later pre-HD or HD shroud? Based on the pics, it looks like a 1st gen shroud to me. If you don't know, LMK the dimensions, this will tell which model it's for...


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the interest and help. The front of the box states "Fosgate fan shroud for and old style Rockford Fosgate amplifier..."

Receipt says "old style display shroud without fan pak"

Dimensions are L 10 3/4" W 7 1/4" H 2.5".

Let me know if you need any more info!

Tom


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Where is the fan?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

hunde said:


> Thanks for the interest and help. The front of the box states "Fosgate fan shroud for and old style Rockford Fosgate amplifier..."
> 
> Receipt says "old style display shroud without fan pak"
> 
> ...


I have a Gen 1 Punch 150 shroud and just verified measurements...this is for a G1 Punch 150. I have a pic of a rusty and dusty one my brother bought in 1986 below:














> Where is the fan?


I believe these use standard 2" 12v fans you can find at any electronics parts reseller




--


----------



## hunde (Nov 14, 2008)

hunde said:


> Yeah that may be high. Its the price that ebay put in when i originally listed it, i'll re-check and adjust if i can figure out what / why it did that


Lowered shipping to $20 for FedEx ground.



trojan fan said:


> Where is the fan?


As the receipt stated - "old style fan shroud without fan pak". That's how I bought it in '91, direct from Fosgate / Perfect Interface.

I'm sure a fan would be easy to fit to this, it's just a bit less than 2" across fan holes. Computer fan or something like that would work.


----------

